# How good are these chisels?



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

I picked up a bunch of stuff for $2 at a auction, these freud chisel set was included in that. Just curious how good these are since i really cant find anything about them. They are the wc-106 set.

From 6mm to 1" wide.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Those are terrible chisels! However I collect terrible chisels and can take them off your hands for what you paid for them.

Seriously, You should immediately report yourself to the police for theft! Those are GREAT chisels and you really did steal them. Years ago in the early 1970s I picked up a similar deal of brand new Swan chisels at a surplus place for $2 each, not as good as your deal.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a set from the 70's, I expect yours are the same. I still use 'em. Not the best chisels I own but that could be said of many. They sharpen easily and hold an edge OK. They are worth much more than a couple of bucks as users.

Ken


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice, i am glad to get a good deal on a good set that i can use and abuse! Will add them to my buffalo set.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

No fair! I scour auctions for such. Was this online or local auction?


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

Local. The reason i got it cheap was because there was so much scrap wood piled around it, and other people didnt dig through the crap. There was so much of it. There was also so much sawdust in this shop that if there was a spark anywhere, it would have had the whole place on fire in seconds!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good chisels are great to have especially if you pay far less than cheap chisels. Lot's of folks make a big to do about how great expense chisels are, I've had a set of Marple chisels for 25 years and they work fine. They were about $30 for a set of 6. You can find some cheapies that are complete junk like Harbor friend ,cummings and sets that cost $4.95 a set . I'm not putting down your great bargain ,I'm just letting others know if it's sharpened properly you don't need a $150 chisel to cut wood.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Amen a1Jim!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I bought that set in the early 80's, I still have and use them every day. They are not bad at all.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

These were the first chisels that I bought in the late 80's. They sharpen well, and keep an edge. I still use them today. Of course I am not a hand tool aficionado, but just an old hybrid woodworks that leans more to the Normite side. IMHO, I think that they are good chisels, good enough for what I do and when I need them they have performed well. You did fine with this find.


----------

